# free to good home



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

bay trotting bred 10 month old colt free to good home, to make around 16hh, nothing wrong with him, still on the mare and has not had any handling, i'm going to catch him on thursday afternoon. i payed £300 for the mare to be served hoping for colour but he's bay so no use to me,

just wont a good home for him.


----------



## navaho (22 March 2011)

Bless thats a bit harsh just because hes the wrong colour....assume you mean hes a standardbred then?


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2011)

blimey   Poor chap.


----------



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

everyone breeds for a horse they wont, and he his free to a good home i'm not trying to earn anything from him.


----------



## navaho (22 March 2011)

OK, well whats his breeding, i know someone into standies, they may be interested.


----------



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

navaho said:



			OK, well whats his breeding, i know someone into standies, they may be interested.
		
Click to expand...

his dam is a french full bred and his sire is roys boy and his sire is the famous rorschach from australia


----------



## navaho (22 March 2011)

Ok will pass info on for you.


----------



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

navaho said:



			Ok will pass info on for you.
		
Click to expand...

ok thanks


----------



## LaurenM (22 March 2011)

Hope he finds a nice home.


----------



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

LaurenM said:



			Hope he finds a nice home.
		
Click to expand...

he will cause i wont let just anyone have him


----------



## Yvo (22 March 2011)

Where in Hertfordshire are you, I wouldn't mind seeing him.


----------



## Tinypony (22 March 2011)

I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.


----------



## Tinypony (22 March 2011)

gypsy cob said:



			he will cause i wont let just anyone have him

Click to expand...

You can't guarantee who will have him.  Read through this forum.  We have regular threads from outraged people who either gave horses away for free or cheaply and then get upset about what happened to them.  I hope to goodness you do find a nice person to take him.


----------



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

Yvo said:



			Where in Hertfordshire are you, I wouldn't mind seeing him.
		
Click to expand...

hatfield and your welcome to see him


----------



## el_Snowflakes (22 March 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto....


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 March 2011)

If you had him gelded I would gladly take him,but I have a section A mare,so no colt. Both mine have permanant homes.


----------



## thatsmygirl (22 March 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.
		
Click to expand...

AGREE with this. Sorry but when I read the post I actually thought " that's disgusting" and I'm sorry I'm sticking with that. You have a healthy foal and you will give it away because he's the wrong colour!!!!! I'm shocked. 

All the unwanted horses in this world and your adding to it. I'm just totally disgusted by this thread. Poor bloody colt


----------



## Apricot (22 March 2011)

This can't be for real?  There's so much wrong in that post I don't know where to start!

Ahh. Really hope he finds a responsible home!! And please don't breed any more :S Please?


----------



## GLEEK (22 March 2011)

What colour do you need and why?


----------



## alligator40 (22 March 2011)

if you wanted colour why didn't you source a Homozygous stallion?


----------



## daisy27 (22 March 2011)

UNREAL is all im going to say!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 March 2011)

Breeding a foal and then deciding you dont want,just because it isnt the right colour,well you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 March 2011)

Because if he was coloured and a trotter worth more money. I have a bay filly out of a coloured mare by Dennis and I'm told was best road racer for 10 years, was told they would like to buy back if foal coloured and she's a plain bay bless her, so I've got the bargain as she can out trot anything and she's lovely to look at.


----------



## JoBird (22 March 2011)

I have to say I didnt read it at all the same way as the rest of you!  I am a breeder and when you breed you do breed in the hope of achieving what you want - but it is always a bit of a gamble, even with the best of intentions.  I have had twins aborted (when the vet has missed them in the scan) and it is not always easy to find a homozygous stallion of the breed you want, near enough or at the price you want.  
I think GypsyCob has tried to be responsible, using a registered stallion and a decent mare - its just that she/he is disappointed and I, for one, think it is admirable they are trying to find a good home with the home being more important than price! 
Give them a break!
I must be on a different planet to you lot maybe! 
Gypsy Cob, I am in Hertfordshire so if you are stuck I am happy to have him and have him gelded. He sounds like he would be a fabulous driving prospect in my opinion.  x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 March 2011)

Bit judgemental ? Healthy 10 month bay colt, had a good start with mare. Would it have been ok if he was being sold  then ? What if he hadn't made the height needed ? 
OP is not sending it to market for meat, but is looking for a good home. The people who bred the last 4 youngsters I bought decided not to keep them. I bought them and was very glad to have such cracking youngsters.
 Breeding from poor stock is irresponsible. If this youngster was bred from good stock, then whats the problem ?


----------



## alligator40 (22 March 2011)

i think the poor bugger may have had a lucky escape TBH...
At least he wont be in harness at 15months and pounded up and down dual-carriageways to "prove" his worth....


----------



## moana (22 March 2011)

Thankyou tinypony. Now you have been brave enough to say it, others feel able to do the same. I echo your sentiments, and of those that follow.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 March 2011)

alligator40 said:



			i think the poor bugger may have had a lucky escape TBH...
At least he wont be in harness at 15months and pounded up and down dual-carriageways to "prove" his worth.... 

Click to expand...

Thats true. He might be lucky enough to get a home on a fab livery yard with no winter turnout and individual grazing on a tiny paddock with no shelter from the sun.


----------



## alligator40 (22 March 2011)

horserider said:



			Thats true. He might be lucky enough to get a home on a fab livery yard with no winter turnout and individual grazing on a tiny paddock with no shelter from the sun.
		
Click to expand...

and i repeat....at least he wont be pounded up and down......


----------



## pastie2 (22 March 2011)

10 months old, still with his mother, unhandled and still a colt. Not a lot of care or time has been spent on him poor sod. Well he is just a bay, FFS.


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2011)

Yup - why breed then ??  MONEY *sigh*   You should need a license to be able to breed horses in this day and age. 

As I say, poor chap.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 March 2011)

alligator40 said:



			i think the poor bugger may have had a lucky escape TBH...
At least he wont be in harness at 15months and pounded up and down dual-carriageways to "prove" his worth.... 

Click to expand...

Except of course that no-one knows what will happen to this colt after he goes to his 'good home'.

If I were looking for a good home for an unwanted colt, I should geld it and loan, so as to be able to ensure its future for many years, not just for the next few weeks.


----------



## alligator40 (22 March 2011)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If I were looking for a good home for an unwanted colt, I should geld it and loan, so as to be able to ensure its future for many years, not just for the next few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

i have just done exactly that with 2 of mine this week...

but the OP wants a return though..


----------



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

JoBird said:



			I have to say I didnt read it at all the same way as the rest of you!  I am a breeder and when you breed you do breed in the hope of achieving what you want - but it is always a bit of a gamble, even with the best of intentions.  I have had twins aborted (when the vet has missed them in the scan) and it is not always easy to find a homozygous stallion of the breed you want, near enough or at the price you want.  
I think GypsyCob has tried to be responsible, using a registered stallion and a decent mare - its just that she/he is disappointed and I, for one, think it is admirable they are trying to find a good home with the home being more important than price! 
Give them a break!
I must be on a different planet to you lot maybe! 
Gypsy Cob, I am in Hertfordshire so if you are stuck I am happy to have him and have him gelded. He sounds like he would be a fabulous driving prospect in my opinion.  x
		
Click to expand...

thanks, as you said there is no good homozygous standardbred stallions, and i'm not looking to gain anything just a good home for the foal. come and see if he suits you.


----------



## gypsy cob (22 March 2011)

horserider said:



			Bit judgemental ? Healthy 10 month bay colt, had a good start with mare. Would it have been ok if he was being sold  then ? What if he hadn't made the height needed ? 
OP is not sending it to market for meat, but is looking for a good home. The people who bred the last 4 youngsters I bought decided not to keep them. I bought them and was very glad to have such cracking youngsters.
 Breeding from poor stock is irresponsible. If this youngster was bred from good stock, then whats the problem ?
		
Click to expand...

thanks he is very well bred


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2011)

put a thread in soapbox about this one. sm x


----------



## GLEEK (22 March 2011)

gypsycob im not sying if its right or wrong wht you are doing i would just like to know what colour you need and why?


----------



## LaurenM (22 March 2011)

I would be put off loaning a youngster as I'd worry that I'd put in the hard work and then the owner would want it back.

I bit my tongue when responding originally to this thread. Personally if I wanted a coloured, I'd go to the sales. 90% of my local dealer's stock is coloureds. There's too many unwanted animals out there at the minute.

 I've ended up with a gelding that has been passed pillar to post due to human error. He's had 4 homes in the last 2 years alone and is 16yrs old. No one can guarantee a 'good home' when selling.


----------



## jhoward (22 March 2011)

JoBird said:



			I have to say I didnt read it at all the same way as the rest of you!  I am a breeder and when you breed you do breed in the hope of achieving what you want - but it is always a bit of a gamble, even with the best of intentions.  I have had twins aborted (when the vet has missed them in the scan) and it is not always easy to find a homozygous stallion of the breed you want, near enough or at the price you want.  
I think GypsyCob has tried to be responsible, using a registered stallion and a decent mare - its just that she/he is disappointed and I, for one, think it is admirable they are trying to find a good home with the home being more important than price! 
Give them a break!
I must be on a different planet to you lot maybe! 
Gypsy Cob, I am in Hertfordshire so if you are stuck I am happy to have him and have him gelded. He sounds like he would be a fabulous driving prospect in my opinion.  x
		
Click to expand...

and its a prime example of why people shouldnt breed and why the uk still has a need for slaughter houses, jesus if your kid popped out a ginger would you put it up for adoption? 

every day im dissapointed with my husband should i bin him and get a new one ARGGGGGG STOP FLAMING BREEDING! if your not going to accept what pops out!


----------



## alligator40 (22 March 2011)

jhoward said:



			, jesus if your kid popped out a ginger would you put it up for adoption?
		
Click to expand...

God yes.....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 March 2011)

Ah, Alligator 40, but I bet you didn't breed yours!

So what return is the OP looking for?  I thought she was offering this colt 'free to good home', or am I being naive?


----------



## pastie2 (22 March 2011)

alligator40 said:



			God yes.....

Click to expand...

Well who wouldnt!!!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (22 March 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.
		
Click to expand...

This.
I hope he finds a good home and doesn't end up at a meat market. I think this is the worst example of indiscriminate breeding I have ever seen!

At present I have decided not to breed from Fany because I am of uncertain health and don't want to have to sell any foal I breed. You are breeding just for colour? Disgusting, cruel behaviour.

Poor boy, hope he finds someone to take care of him.
FDC


----------



## alligator40 (22 March 2011)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Ah, Alligator 40, but I bet you didn't breed yours!

So what return is the OP looking for?  I thought she was offering this colt 'free to good home', or am I being naive?
		
Click to expand...

no i didn't breed mine..there are far too many "unwanted's"...

the OP was looking for a return..but sadly her coloured is a plain...he is worth as much as a dairy bull calf..


----------



## DragonSlayer (22 March 2011)

Standardbreds are cracking horses. If you have a paper trail for him, and he is of good stock, then glad for the person who gets him!


----------



## PennyJ (22 March 2011)

jhoward said:



			every day im dissapointed with my husband should i bin him and get a new one
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely yes 100% (especially if he has ginger pubes)


----------



## navaho (22 March 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			This.
I hope he finds a good home and doesn't end up at a meat market. I think this is the worst example of indiscriminate breeding I have ever seen!

Poor boy, hope he finds someone to take care of him.
FDC
		
Click to expand...

While i dont really like the fact the Gypsycob wants to get rid of the colt because "its the wrong colour" i wouldnt say "its the worst example of indiscriminate breeding I have ever seen", they did at least put some thought into it, unlike the numpties who leave their worn out badly put together mares running with some scraggy stallion.


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2011)

'Unreal' is the word I'd use to describe some of the replies if I'm honest.

Nice to see you started a post HHO could get their teeth into OP  Been a while since there's been one!

I hope you find a home for him


----------



## FanyDuChamp (22 March 2011)

jhoward said:



			ARGGGGGG STOP FLAMING BREEDING! if your not going to accept what pops out!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Do NOT breed if what you ever you get is not acceptable to you.
FDC


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (22 March 2011)

I'm sorry OP I notice you are not taking any notice of the negative comments but please take into account what is being said. This is why there are so many unwanted horses and ponys because of people breeding and breeding just because they can. You haven't got a clue where he will end up or what will happen to him, how many will have to be born and given 'free to good home' before you get the right colour? just afew more numbers to add to the thousands already suffering.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 March 2011)

alligator40 said:



			no i didn't breed mine..there are far too many "unwanted's"...

the OP was looking for a return..but sadly her coloured is a plain...he is worth as much as a dairy bull calf..
		
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm not sure what her problem is.  The standard-bred stud near us seems to sell their solid coloureds without too much trouble.  They usually breed 4 foals each year - not sure what they are doing this year though, I must admit.  The mares are not in their usual field, so maybe not in foal this year.


----------



## tallyho! (22 March 2011)

What??? Is OP for real or is she of the troll kind?

Ha ha very funny.


----------



## soph21 (22 March 2011)

This thread has cheered me up so much lol 
OP- Atleast your being honest and offering to a good home ( I know you cant guarantee a good home)
A good friend of mine sold me a bay filly trotter as he wanted a coloured, (the well bred mare was covered to a top coloured stallion) 
I sold her to someone else for less money then I paid, but she has a fantastic home. (she wasn't handled but whats the problem with that???)
My welsh D yearling is all but un handled! My friend who bred him has a welsh stud, she prefers to sell babies un handled so that the new owners can start from scratch! And that suits me perfectly


----------



## jadelovescassie (22 March 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. I do think it's terrible you're giving a colt away free because he is the 'wrong colour'. You chose to breed your mare and maybe you should now deal with it, firstly by getting him gelded so he will be taken on by someone who won't breed from him and add to the over breeding which is why so many horses and ponies in this country are neglected and either left to rot in a field or sent to slaughter.


----------



## Lila (22 March 2011)

jhoward said:



			and its a prime example of why people shouldnt breed and why the uk still has a need for slaughter houses, jesus if your kid popped out a ginger would you put it up for adoption? 

every day im dissapointed with my husband should i bin him and get a new one ARGGGGGG STOP FLAMING BREEDING! if your not going to accept what pops out!
		
Click to expand...

Still cant stop laughing at this comment


----------



## jhoward (22 March 2011)

PennyJ said:



			Absolutely yes 100% (especially if he has ginger pubes)
		
Click to expand...

ah but by the time u knew that, you would of had it many years, it would of given u much trouble and cost you much money. BUT you would by then be attached to the little ginger..


----------



## jhoward (22 March 2011)

Lila said:



			Still cant stop laughing at this comment 

Click to expand...

you laugh hunny, but i have never wanted to be a broodmare so made sure i choose a oh that had had the chop.. 

my reproduction morals are very high 


(about the only ones)


----------



## mainpower (22 March 2011)

The OP seems to have put plenty of thought into breeding this colt, and has just as good a chance of finding a top home for him by giving him away as if she sold him for huge amounts of money.  I was given a horse, doesn't make me a bad owner, even though I have ginger hair with matching collar and cuffs!


----------



## soph21 (22 March 2011)

mainpower said:



			The OP seems to have put plenty of thought into breeding this colt, and has just as good a chance of finding a top home for him by giving him away as if she sold him for huge amounts of money.  I was given a horse, doesn't make me a bad owner, even though I have ginger hair with matching collar and cuffs! 

Click to expand...


This made me LMFAO  

Back to being serious, if it had been coloured OP might have sold it for mega money in a few years anyway? Does it really matter? Its not mis treated or starved! If the filly I had bought had been coloured she would have been worth a fortune! But she wasn't, she was bay... End of.

(Im the proud owner of 4 bays BTW   )


----------



## intouch (22 March 2011)

So what's so wrong with ginger!!!  You do know they're an endangered bred, don't you - they need a preservation act!


----------



## I See Clover (22 March 2011)

intouch said:



			so what's so wrong with ginger!!!  You do know they're an endangered bred, don't you - they need a preservation act!
		
Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## mymare (22 March 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.
		
Click to expand...




thatsmygirl said:



			AGREE with this. Sorry but when I read the post I actually thought " that's disgusting" and I'm sorry I'm sticking with that. You have a healthy foal and you will give it away because he's the wrong colour!!!!! I'm shocked. 

All the unwanted horses in this world and your adding to it. I'm just totally disgusted by this thread. Poor bloody colt
		
Click to expand...




Apricot said:



			This can't be for real?  There's so much wrong in that post I don't know where to start!

Ahh. Really hope he finds a responsible home!! And please don't breed any more :S Please?
		
Click to expand...




sharon1959 said:



			Breeding a foal and then deciding you dont want,just because it isnt the right colour,well you should be ashamed of yourself.
		
Click to expand...




shysmum said:



			Yup - why breed then ??  MONEY *sigh*   You should need a license to be able to breed horses in this day and age. 

As I say, poor chap.
		
Click to expand...




jhoward said:



			and its a prime example of why people shouldnt breed and why the uk still has a need for slaughter houses, jesus if your kid popped out a ginger would you put it up for adoption? 

every day im dissapointed with my husband should i bin him and get a new one ARGGGGGG STOP FLAMING BREEDING! if your not going to accept what pops out!
		
Click to expand...


ALL of the above!  How many foals will your mare have to produce before you're happy with what you've got?  And what will happen to all the unwanteds?

And please leave gingers alone, my shetland is ginger and proud, also with matching collar and cuffs


----------



## Zebedee (22 March 2011)

I'm just wondering if there would be such an outcry if the OP had been trying to breed a show pony & had got something that didn't move quite straight, or a something that had grown a bit too big?
I know that colour seems a very fickle reason, but studs move on stock all the time. The OP is offering this free to good home, & is going to do all she can to make sure whoever she offers him to it is just that.
As a matter of interest the four homebreds I have at home all came out the 'wrong' colour - Bay instead of black, bay instead of coloured, bay instead of buckskin, & orange instead of bay ! I have to say though colour was at not high on my list of priorities when I picked the stallions, but it would have been nice to have got my preference just once !
I do totally agree though that if you want something that specific you're better off buying than breeding.


----------



## Trinity Fox (22 March 2011)

Wasnt going to post on this but would love to know when you say trotting bred is this not for racing as would assume speed is the thing not colour?

We have pointers dont care about colour size vices as long as they can run.

And yes we do keep them afterwards have a grand collection of ancient tbs who are doing all sorts of other things in to thier twenties.

I buy and sell on and it ps me off when it is always good people who breed bad people who sell on i am very careful if i sell a horse on. I am small scale but always agree to take horse back if doesnt work out, i also send each horse with a book all my contact saying in case of need of long term field rest injury etc we will help with horse.

I also say in case of retiring if we are in a position we will consider and get in touch , there is that saying no good horse is a bad colour so not getting the whole bay no good thing.

At least the op is trying to find a good home would still like to hear a better explanation i thought trotters were bred to race it cant have been tried at this age,they are not show horse so surely if it is well bred it could turn out to be a world beater at what it is bred for?

If they are bred to do a job how has being a certain colour made this horse worthless?


----------



## Lollii (22 March 2011)

I don't see the problem, the OP is doing her best to find a good home, it could make someone (who may not be able to aford to buy their own horse) really happy to get a foc horse to work with. 

I would think about taking on a foc youngster for a project for myself to ride in the future, I have my own place/yard/land ... I expect by putting this thread 'out there' on HHO this little man will find a lovely home


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2011)

Hang on. Though I too am disappointed with the fact that the OP is getting rid because of colour, I think the reaction against them is rather OTT. No one would bat an eye if she simply said she was SELLING the colt without giving a reason. It is because she is GIVING it away and has been honest about why that she has attracted so much objection. I am not saying that she is right in what she has done. Personally I would never breed a horse I didn't want to keep myself, but people breed and sell horses all the time for all kinds of reasons and I don't see an uproar about it. Personally, I think it is awful the way some people seem to change their horse every few years like a car, but I don't see a fuss being made about it. I suppose what I am saying is that there are a few double standards in the horse world.


----------



## brighteyes (22 March 2011)

What's the betting the mare's in foal again?


----------



## Trinity Fox (22 March 2011)

Again as didnt answer after my first post trotters are bred to race how does colour if this horse is well bred as has been stated make it worthless?

Could it not be the next trotting champion even if bay, i know nothing about this sport we point but would love to know how this works.


----------



## LaurenM (22 March 2011)

For those that state that they see little wrong - you seem to miss the point entirely. There are too many unwanted horses out there, sanctuaries are rammed full. There was at least 200 horses roaming free to breed in bridgend, south glamorgan alone just a few weeks ago. Foals are being sold for as little as £1 at some auctions near me - good bloodlines or not. Surprisingly enough they end up at the meat man's door.

It's the whole trend of people breeding in general that I disagree with whilst the market is flooded unless THEY THEMSELVES can offer a home for life. No good home can ever be guaranteed when selling.


----------



## friesian80 (22 March 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this, surely if you want a specific horse you should go buy it instead of breeding till you get what you want?


----------



## pinball (22 March 2011)

ok going to ask a question,would you prefered she sold him to a home where they wanted a trotter for speed and he didn't make there grade or was unsuitable and then just left in afield and ignored.Or she asked on a respected site if anyone would like him free to good home,i have a trotter (standbred that didn't do what the owners wanted and he was left in a field for 3 years this was the result









he has great breeding but that means nothing,and coloured standerdbreds don't fetch anymore money unless it's a mare or stallion with outstanding breeding and a proven STAGBI recored in this country.


----------



## Trinity Fox (23 March 2011)

Ok to Pinball above if they dont fetch anymore money whether coloured or not without being a good mare or stallion with good STAGBI record  if thats right still the question why is this horse or young un worth so little when supposedly well bred no record as too young to have one.

If this kind of youngstock is untried and colour is not an issue is there another reason this op would feel the youngster is worthless.


----------



## jhoward (23 March 2011)

pinball said:



			ok going to ask a question,would you prefered she sold him to a home where they wanted a trotter for speed and he didn't make there grade or was unsuitable and then just left in afield and ignored.Or she asked on a respected site if anyone would like him free to good home,i have a trotter (standbred that didn't do what the owners wanted and he was left in a field for 3 years this was the result




he has great breeding but that means nothing,and coloured standerdbreds don't fetch anymore money unless it's a mare or stallion with outstanding breeding and a proven STAGBI recored in this country.
		
Click to expand...

no pinball it would be better if people were not so bloody minded that when the foal is the wrong damn colour they didnt throw it out to the wolves! 

the point we are all making is the op is discarding the foal cause its not the colour she wanted IMO she has no idea of genetics or responsibilty let alone care of love of a animal. further more she is a class example of why back yard breeders shouldnt be allowed to do it!


----------



## Cedars (23 March 2011)

I really don't see the issue-what if it hadnt made the right height would you all be up in arms then? 

My only comment is that you should get him cut, and then ask a price for him. I think free to a good home encourages certain types of people. Xxx


----------



## Fuzznugget (23 March 2011)

jhoward said:



			the point we are all making is the op is discarding the foal cause its not the colour she wanted IMO she has no idea of genetics or responsibilty let alone care of love of a animal. further more she is a class example of why back yard breeders shouldnt be allowed to do it!
		
Click to expand...

So how is it any different to a breeder that breeds to sell, but if they get a specific colour horse they will be keeping it? Example: say a Friesian breeder has a mare that is recessive for the red gene and breeds it to a stallion who also carries said gene, hoping for a red foal. IF the foal is red, it will be kept. If black, it is for sale. Would you consider that to be throwing the foal to the wolves? 



flamehead said:



			I really don't see the issue-what if it hadnt made the right height would you all be up in arms then? 

My only comment is that you should get him cut, and then ask a price for him. I think free to a good home encourages certain types of people. Xxx
		
Click to expand...

What flamehead said!


----------



## xBumblebeex (23 March 2011)

I do understand that it seems sad to let a foal go because it is not the right colour. 
When any animal that is sold on, unless you know the people personally you will never be sure that it is going to the right home. 

I think loaning is just as bad TBH as I have seen ponies/horses passed from pillar to post, and not being looked after.  Having said that I know there are many fantastic loaners out there, as there are owners.
What annoys me with this, is that people sell for lots of reasons.  LIKE! It doesn,t Jump high enough! It doesn't go fast enough! or it goes to fast! Or maybe it does not win enough Rosettes so they must get something better.  Or the rider has just outgrown their beloved friend. 

*I do not agree with it! * but come on, horses get sold on everyday because they do not suit their owners requirements!


----------



## Sue C (23 March 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I keep deleting what I've typed.
Gypsy Cob, maybe you will think twice before breeding from your mare in future.  If you need a youngster why not go buy it? Then you can at least make sure you get the colour you want.
There are so many indiscriminately bred horses about, being sold down the line, going for meat. Yours can so easily go the same way.  When will the message get through to some people to stop breeding irresponsibly?  Now you're scrapping this young horse, and you're giving him away for free, not caring where he ends up.  The least you could do is geld him to give him a better chance of finding a home and stop him being used to breed yet more unwanted foals.
Am I being harsh?  Too right I am.  I've spent all winter campaigning to save some ponies and horses dumped in a field near me to live or die as they can.  The mares are all in foal.  There are too many bl oo dy horses being bred in this country to go to uncertain futures, and people like you are part of the problem.
		
Click to expand...



Well said, I totally agree with you the wrong colour please !!!!


----------



## Sue C (23 March 2011)

after reading all the comments if you are going to bred and not want it, you should at least give it the best start in live even if you are GIVING it away.  By now it should have been weaned (Im sure the mare would appreicate it off her, handled, YOU should get it gelded. 
 I bred a foal 27 years ago who did not make the height I wanted but she has not been passed from pillar to post, she has stayed with me in the same home.  

There are so many unwanted ponies that often end up dead in a field as no one cares or can be bothered.  There was a poor coloured towed behind a car in Surrey and left for dead as to weak to get up.  
PLEASE stop breding unless you really want to keep it NO MATTER WHAT YOU GET.


----------



## Tinypony (23 March 2011)

My last post on this thread.
Breeders breed colts and sell them on because they don't fit into their breeding programme.  I can accept that, although in my personal opinion there are too many sub-standard uncut colts being sold and often I think that the breeders would be more responsible to have them cut before sale.  This does not happen as often as it should, some breeders see the colts as an unwanted by-product of their business and therefore want to spend as little money on them as they can.  Even without gelding they often stand to make a loss.
People who sell horses for significantly low price or give them away for free put the horse at risk right from the start.  There have been plenty of threads on here that clearly demonstrate this.  However nice and reliable people appear when they visit, even if they take the current owner to see a lovely new home, there is no way of telling that they are not an unscrupulous buyer out to make a quick buck. In my own personal experience:
A friend who sold her "project" ridden horse for £400, only to be devastated to hear he was quickly sold on and ended up on a dealer's website for £2,000.  Because of his ridden issues his prospects if sold as a regular riding horse looked bleak.
An Arab mare px'd for £300.  I raced to the dealer and quickly put a deposit on her because she hadn't even been backed and they were trying to ride her.  The dealer freely admitted that she had been going on the lorry for the auction because she could make a profit on her by selling her for meat value.  She's living happy and safe with my friend who spent her new car money to pay the balance of meat value to the dealer.  
A lady on a discussion group who took a horse for free to give him a "home for life" and sold him for £2,500.
There are others, but the last is one that some of us here are aware of, the woman who takes retired, unsound or just cheap horses out of "kindness" when owners can't keep them any more and a week later they are gone.  On a big lorry on a one-way trip.
The sad fact is that sometimes horses given away free or for peanuts land on their feet (I have two).  However, there is a significant risk that unscrupulous people will become involved.  If a horse is being sold for a realistic price then you can at least hope that it won't be purchased by someone more interested in moving it on for a profit than giving it a good home.
I also stand by my statement that anyone breeding on a small scale for whom colour is the over-riding factor in keeping the foal would be better off going out and buying the colour they want than risking bringing yet another unwanted equine into the world.


----------



## mcnaughty (23 March 2011)

flamehead said:



			I really don't see the issue-what if it hadnt made the right height would you all be up in arms then? 

My only comment is that you should get him cut, and then ask a price for him. I think free to a good home encourages certain types of people. Xxx
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with all of this.  Get it cut and ask the vet bill price for the young lad.  Cannot get why you would not want to cover your expenses at least.  It sort of feels like you have more money than sense to not bother trying to get something back. Next time though - check the genetics so you don't waste your time again.  If the animal is as well bred as said then it is hardly likely to end up on the scrap heap.  

Some on here are going completely OTT - "throwing in out to the wolves" was a classic comment - OP, do you live near a safari park?


----------



## binkymerlin (23 March 2011)

yeeeeeeea OP isnt replying, i dont think they are interested in what has to be said morally. I think someone  has possibly pm'd OP and is going to see him? No i dont know anything and its not me! Alltho i do wish i had a chance AND money to comfortably afford another as he sounds fab! I dont think OP is interested in what anyones got to say, just interested in finding him a home. Anyhoo i do hope he finds a nice home, hopefully someone off here will take him and keep us updated on his progress... Ps i know my spelling is awful but i usually check. As im on my phone i cant and dont know how to turn on my spell check :-0 lol!


----------



## navaho (23 March 2011)

As regards the comments of why the foal is of so little value, while racing yes it possibly would be worth a bit, but a standie that isnt raced are very often totally unwanted by the general public as a riding horse. Go to any sale across the country & you will see what i mean, you can buy one riding for under 200gn, people really just do not want them, sadly they often end up on the meat lorry. So how much do you think a foal is really worth, colour does to a certain extent make them more desirable with some people, but a bog stand bay thing isnt really going to catch the eye. I hope the OP does stand by her word & find him a lovely home, who ever has him will be very lucky, they are lovely horse & very under rated IMO.


----------



## pip6 (23 March 2011)

Personally, if I was in OP's position I would pay to cut him & then sell him for an accurate value, which should cover cutting & advertising, to what I deemed to be a generous home. I do get suspicious of freebies advertised on her that it is a way to advertise (sorry but that is what it is) without having to pay for it & risk loosing money.

I can understand the colt is not what the OP desires, therefore wants is choosing to offer him. People buy & sell horses, not many people on this forum own horses they have bred so someone had to breed to sell to them. I do agree totally there is indisriminate breeding of low quality animals that needs to be addressed & I totally disagree with it, reaching the happy medium is very difficult. Horses involve money, & wherever people think they can make money then principles disappear.

The thing that really gets to me about this is that someone has bred for colour. If the colt was bred for performance, the colour would be irrelevant. Personally, give me the choice between horse will perform (such as in this case win races) & one that is coloured but slower, I'd know which I'd choose. Colour is a minor characteristic compared to things such as conformation, soundness, ability etc.

P.S. my young arab is a ginger (the colour I least want to have), but she was bred to perform so I happy with her & can't wait to compete on her. Maybe the next fashion will be to breed for 'go faster stripes'?


----------



## zippo (23 March 2011)

Is he from the"Snowflake"family?


----------



## Frisky Filly (23 March 2011)

In regards to all you who had replied with negative comments!! get off your high horses!!!

in this climate who can afford to keep something that is just laying around?

i am a proud yet skint owner of two TBs they cost me a fortune but i do it! if i wasn such a sucker  to my oldest boy he would of been loaned out or sold as he does not have a purpose to me apart from eating expensive feed and endless money on rugs!!

you see foals/mares/geldings sitting neglected in fields day after day because there careless owners cant afford them...at lest this woman (gypseycob) has taken the chance to try and find someone through here to give this little lad a good home! maybe she thought you lot would give her some help or offers but no you shot her down like she was a clay pigeon. Some of the comments you bunch of PMTs came out with were ridiculous!!

i love my two Babys very much and all horses big and small bay or grey but the way you ,lot were going on made me laugh seemed as if you had nuffin better to do that make a fool of some one!! i feel sorry for your husbands && and horses.

reli i mean come on? it was unneeded and you made yourselves look stupid..it is a fact of life that horses are bred for a purpose whether it b for colour or ability!

Both mine are ex-racers who were going for meat money because they werent fast enough..but hey ho they have a forever home now!!

At least one breeder is being responsible for their offspring! so give this lady a chance ffs.

and that is my thought on the thread!!!


----------



## pip6 (23 March 2011)

FF, your racers weren't fast enough. What I find so hard is that this colt was bred to trot & is being passed on as his colour is wrong. That is the bit that is not easy to understand.


----------



## xBumblebeex (23 March 2011)

Well said ff!


----------



## Damnation (23 March 2011)

Threads like this are what puts me off HHO.
The gang mentality.

I see no problem with what the OP is doing. Yes have him cut and then ask a price to say cover vets fees and mare covering.

At the end of the day if its not the colour she needs its her perrogative.

Yes I know there is alot of unnescisarry breeding in this country but at the end of the day its not our decision as to what the OP does.

You can supply and campaign the information but throwing it down peoples throats is different. This is but one foal of MANY bred in the UK every year.

What difference will it make to jump down this persons throat? Surely you would be better off targetting people who breed 10-15 foals a year not just one.


----------



## Wagtail (23 March 2011)

Quite agree. Too many people prepared to jump down people's throats. Maybe the OP had not considered the problem caused by offering free horses? Therefore a kinder response would have been justified. Advising her rather than berating her. By shouting at people who don't do things the way we would like, we only end up chasing them away rather than educating and enlightening them. So a little more empathy, eh, ladies?


----------



## Rollin (23 March 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			Exactly. Do NOT breed if what you ever you get is not acceptable to you.
FDC
		
Click to expand...

A good friend of mine who is quite a well known Coachman, bought many Friesan Carriage Horses from Holland for the film industry.  He told me the Dutch had a rigorous culling policy.  Foals who carried white were euthanaised.

There is a chestnut gene within the Cleveland Bay - Baydale has a Chestnut  CB called Arthur he could not be registered in the CB stud book as he did not meet 'breed standard' this rule also applied to pure bred CB's with a white foot. 

 Rules have recently changed but for CB and Friesan breeders colour does matter.


----------



## mainpower (23 March 2011)

Just sticking my oar in again.... it makes me laugh when people post in here about letting a horse they're selling go on trial and comes back "spoiled" in some way.  They've tried to ensure their horse will go to a suitable home/rider but it's not worked out for some reason.  Then they'll get loads of replies about the dangers of trials, better just to sell the horse straight (no matter that thay may go to a totally unsuitable home).  Yet here we have someone stating that they are only letting the horse go to a good home, not out to make a profit and they're being slated for it.  Similar to when someone posts a link to a cheap horse on another site.... ooh, let's all post that there just has to be something wrong with the horse to be cheap, umm if the seller has something to hide why alert the HHO sleuths by putting a low price up? Bit like plaits in manes...


----------



## horsegirl (23 March 2011)

alligator40 said:



			God yes.....

Click to expand...

Wouldn't everyone


----------



## minkymoo (23 March 2011)

Frisky Filly said:



			it is a fact of life that horses are bred for a purpose whether it b for colour or ability!
		
Click to expand...

but colour is not an ability though is it? It doesn't make the horse faster or jump higher does it? Maybe I am stupid but I'm just not that bothered about colour. Then again I don't breed, but I do think this is a sad case, free just isn't a good idea and he should get cut without a doubt.


----------



## Cedars (23 March 2011)

Colour is an ability if thats what you wanted it for!!!

I.e. If I had my dreams set on winning every coloured show on earth, and it came out solid bay, then it wouldnt have the ability to do what I wanted! So I would move foaly on - either with price or free to good home - and get something else that had the ability!

Bloody hell peeps....


----------



## Queenbee (23 March 2011)

flamehead said:



			I really don't see the issue-what if it hadnt made the right height would you all be up in arms then? 

My only comment is that you should get him cut, and then ask a price for him. I think free to a good home encourages certain types of people. Xxx
		
Click to expand...


There is a bit of a difference between height and colour.  Height is a practicality, ok not so much with a horse that is going to be put in a harness as opposed to being ridden, but still it is a practicality.  The mare that I have was expected to make 16hh, she only made 15.1 so the womans husband couldn't ride her.  That is the only reason the seller agreed to part with her.  I don't know, perhaps bay will not look nice enough in a harness?!  It would look well if OP ended up with a coloured with good breeding but cr ap at trotting and this one turned out to be a stunner!

On the other hand I agree with your second point.  OP, why not handle, cut and sell for a price, factor in the cost of another stud fee etc and use that to buy your dream youngster.  A far more practical solution than the one that you are proposing, give away and continue to breed until you get a coloured.

It is not the fact that you are giving away a foal for free, it is your reasoning behind it that has outraged many on here, and the fact that not only are you being irresponsible by adding to the number of horses out there but that you are prepared to give away a colt and not geld it.  There are so many people out there who give an undertaking to geld or not breed, and are actually lying through their teeth. You have said yourself that the colt has good breeding, why would someone take that on and then cut it when they could breed more... that is what you are risking.  

You have to some extent been responsible in the fact that you have sourced good breeding stock and expressed a wish to find it a 'good home' as far as you can.  So continue to be responsible and put your hand in your pocket and have the unwanted inconvenience gelded prior to passing the buck


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 March 2011)

I think the OP is sitting back chuckling having thrown the popcorn on the fire!!!

My belief is it is the blase way in which the OP has posted that a bay is no good to her that has upset everyone. Many people sell or pass on horses for all sorts of reasons and myself having been now landed with an aggressive 17hh through being completely lied to - I think at least OP is being honest (rare thing amongst horse sellers!) There is probably a little deliberate provacation on her part even if you wouldn't do as she would;is she that bad?

Is she actually any worse than the many 'shoe string' owners I know who would struggle to pay a vet's bill let alone insure the horse lest anything really serious should go wrong. They call themselves 'horse lovers' yet they deny their horse anything over and above the absolute basic fare. That to me is rotten and selfish; as we all know upfront that horses are a very expensive animal to keep.
I recall someone giving away free a TB youngster with a slight parrot mouth due to it not making the height and the stick she got for it. If you saw an ad as follows
'Quality 10mnth bay colt superb standardbred bloodlines. Unhandled and only for sale as owner is desperate to breed a coloured for showing. To good home only £800' Would you honestly be so judgemental?


----------



## tabithakat64 (23 March 2011)

Coloured trotters are more highly prized, the same as an unusual coloured traditional gypsy cob would be, it's what's known as fashion!

In my opinion selling a horse because it isn't the favoured colour for the sport you wish to compete in is no different than selling a show horse that didn't make the height or a dressage youngster because it's paces aren't flashy enough.

Good on the original poster for trying to find his colt a good home rather than selling to the meat man.

Many trotters make excellent riding horses. (My friend brought one as a project last year and sold on 6 months later to a top PC home for nearly 5K).

& is trotting a healthy 18 month old up and down the road any different from racing a TB of a similar age?


----------



## Always Blue (23 March 2011)

tabithakat64 said:



			coloured trotters are more highly prized, the same as an unusual coloured traditional gypsy cob would be, it's what's known as fashion!

In my opinion selling a horse because it isn't the favoured colour for the sport you wish to compete in is no different than selling a show horse that didn't make the height or a dressage youngster because it's paces aren't flashy enough.

Good on the original poster for trying to find his colt a good home rather than selling to the meat man.

Many trotters make excellent riding horses. (my friend brought one as a project last year and sold on 6 months later to a top pc home for nearly 5k).

& is trotting a healthy 18 month old up and down the road any different from racing a tb of a similar age?
		
Click to expand...


exactly!!!


----------



## JoBird (23 March 2011)

YasandCrystal is spot on saying:

'Quality 10mnth bay colt superb standardbred bloodlines. Unhandled and only for sale as owner is desperate to breed a coloured for showing. To good home only £800' 
I would just add "can be gelded if required".

Advertise the colt like this (and email the Standardbred Society) and I am sure there will be a happy ending to this tale. xx


----------



## Queenbee (23 March 2011)

Always Blue said:



			exactly!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so what happens when OP finally gets a coloured but its not got good markings.... will we be seeing another 'free to a good home?'


----------



## Lady La La (23 March 2011)

tabithakat64 said:



			& is trotting a healthy 18 month old up and down the road any different from racing a TB of a similar age?
		
Click to expand...

How many "excellently bred" and "potentially very talented" race horses do you know that have been sold out of racing for being the wrong colour?


----------



## Natch (23 March 2011)

Frisky Filly said:



			In regards to all you who had replied with negative comments!! get off your high horses!!!

in this climate who can afford to keep something that is just laying around?

In this climate, who can afford to breed if they're not sure if they'll actually want the foal? breeding isn't cheap by the time you've arranged transport for the mare, covering fee, ongoing vets bills, had a mare not working for however long, are feeding for 2 in 3rd trimester and caring for the new foal... why go through all that if you know there's only a small chance the horse will be to the specification you want? Why not just save up and get the right stallion, or even better, the right youngster?

i am a proud yet skint owner of two TBs they cost me a fortune but i do it! if i wasn such a sucker  to my oldest boy he would of been loaned out or sold as he does not have a purpose to me apart from eating expensive feed and endless money on rugs!!

kindof not the point being made here...

you see foals/mares/geldings sitting neglected in fields day after day because there careless owners cant afford them...at lest this woman (gypseycob) has taken the chance to try and find someone through here to give this little lad a good home! maybe she thought you lot would give her some help or offers but no you shot her down like she was a clay pigeon. Some of the comments you bunch of PMTs came out with were ridiculous!!

Simple message to all the breeders out there. Don't breed unless you have a very good reason for doing so. I don't think trying on the offchance to get a coloured, and whoops its not so I'll just get rid of it in the least responsible manner possible is very responsible.

i love my two Babys very much and all horses big and small bay or grey but the way you ,lot were going on made me laugh seemed as if you had nuffin better to do that make a fool of some one!! i feel sorry for your husbands && and horses.

reli i mean come on? it was unneeded and you made yourselves look stupid..it is a fact of life that horses are bred for a purpose whether it b for colour or ability!

I object because the foal shouldn't have been produced in the first place, but that the person should have gone out to buy if her specifications were so exact. And if you breed a foal which isn't suitable for your needs, don't give it away free to a good home, because its a surefire way to get it taken by a dealer (either in good disguise or passed on to a dealer) and to guarantee an uncertain future for the foal. 

Both mine are ex-racers who were going for meat money because they werent fast enough..but hey ho they have a forever home now!!

At least one breeder is being responsible for their offspring! so give this lady a chance ffs.

Giving a foal away free to a good home isn't being responsible, IMHO. Breeding for colour isn't responsible IMHO... Oh forget it I've repeated myself enough.

and that is my thought on the thread!!! 

Click to expand...




flamehead said:



			Colour is an ability if thats what you wanted it for!!!

I.e. If I had my dreams set on winning every coloured show on earth, and it came out solid bay, then it wouldnt have the ability to do what I wanted! So I would move foaly on - either with price or free to good home - and get something else that had the ability!

Bloody hell peeps....
		
Click to expand...

If you had dreams of winning every coloured show on earth, why on earth would you breed one which isn't certain to be coloured. Why would you breed one anyway, when you can buy a horse which has already been produced and get to see how good a potential show horse it is. And don't anybody tell me this is about affording it. No horse is cheap, and at the end of the day if you can't afford to buy what you want but you can afford to keep it, well then put away the money  you'd spend on keeping it until you had enough to buy it.


----------



## Lady La La (23 March 2011)

Everything Naturally said, and then some


----------



## tabithakat64 (23 March 2011)

Lady La La said:



			How many "excellently bred" and "potentially very talented" race horses do you know that have been sold out of racing for being the wrong colour?
		
Click to expand...

I do know of a black racehorse that was sold because his owner believed blacks were unlucky. I don't believe it's any different than a racehorse being sold because it hasn't grown big enough or has grown too big in some cases or just isn't fast enough. 

What I do think is that the original poster should have been more chosey in order to gain a higher chance of getting the foal in the colour he wanted.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (23 March 2011)

I just think the OP is irresponsible to breed if they are not prepared to care for the youngster whatever its colour until such point as they have good prospects for their future ie gelded, backed, trimmed or shod and well handled. 

Having had my friend from my old place have to deal with a dead trotter just dumped in the road near their place last week, seeing very tall s/breds covering tiny welsh As, and then being dumped off their horse as the sulky with screaming men beating the trotter hammered past the yard, as well as the dual carriageway being blocked by rolling roadblock as the barely 2 year olds are whipped up it (tarmac not grass or polytrack like racing....!), and loose entire horses all over the place, I dont have much time for those breeding trotting horses and then offloading them for reason of colour, especially ungelded......


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 March 2011)

flamehead said:



			Colour is an ability if thats what you wanted it for!!!

I.e. If I had my dreams set on winning every coloured show on earth, and it came out solid bay, then it wouldnt have the ability to do what I wanted! So I would move foaly on - either with price or free to good home - and get something else that had the ability!

Bloody hell peeps....
		
Click to expand...

I have to say that I do agree with this! What does it matter why the horse doesn't fit the OP's requirements? It just doesn't.

People sell horses everyday because they're not fast enough, flashy enough, big enough, strong enough, athletic enough. None of these things are the horses' faults and we sell them on because they just aren't what we want (this is a general 'we'!). The OP wanted a coloured horse, she didn't get one, so she's trying to find him a nice home. I guess people struggle to understand why someone would move a horse purely for aesthetic reasons but in my eyes it's all the same - passing a horse on because they don't fit requirements. 

I do disagree with indiscriminate breeding (which this sounds like) but I think the OP has become some sort of poster-child for this issue and I think that's unfair. However, some good advice has been given re. having the colt gelded and perhaps asking a fair price for him to discourage the wrong type of person. Having said that, my family have taken on freebies and given them a great home.

OP, I wish you the best of luck in finding your colt the great home he deserves.


----------



## DunOver (23 March 2011)

The fact that the OP has not bothered to do anything with the foal just shows how irresponsible she is. 10 months old and uncut left out with its mother, highly sensible i think not!! the mare must be in a state having a foal on her for that long and i doubt she will have been properly cared for just the same as the foal hasn't been, People like this poster should not be allowed to keep horses!!


----------



## alligator40 (23 March 2011)

OP...Can you answer my question of a previous post?..that being  Why didn't you put your mare to a 100% Homozygous Stallion to get a coloured?

Or was it all about costs from the start?

I have no problem selling horses on because they don't do the job they were bought for..but selling because its the wrong colour?.....surely you should give him a chance to prove himself as a Trotter?


----------



## ester (23 March 2011)

gypsy cob said:



			thanks, as you said there is no good homozygous standardbred stallions, and i'm not looking to gain anything just a good home for the foal. come and see if he suits you.
		
Click to expand...

alligator, apparently there are no good homozygous standardbred stallions available.


----------



## alligator40 (23 March 2011)

ester said:



			alligator, apparently there are no good homozygous standardbred stallions available.
		
Click to expand...

She's p155ing in the wind then........and has NO excuse whatsoever..

(thanks for that ester, hadn't seen her reply)


----------



## Piglet (23 March 2011)

Hey, I was always taught "a good is never a bad colour"!  An unhanded colt with a full undercarriage?  My god that will need some serious handling - not for he fainthearted!!  Please don't breed again unless you make do with what pops out, on the plus side at least you are not making a profit out of him.  Good luck with finding him a hopefully permanent home.


----------



## ester (23 March 2011)

I'm on the side of nothing wrong with deciding the foal is not for you, whatever the reason you wean it, handle it, geld it etc etc and then you sell it knowing that you have given it the best possible start at having a decent life.


----------



## Echo Bravo (23 March 2011)

What I cann't understand is, why did she put this on Nl why not on horsemart or what ever,where she can sell him.


----------



## friesian80 (23 March 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			What I cann't understand is, why did she put this on Nl why not on horsemart or what ever,where she can sell him.

Click to expand...

Troll????  If so she certainly got the reaction she wanted. Hmmmmm


----------



## ester (23 March 2011)

cos it's free, easy and everyone on the hho forum is lovely so they know he would get a nice home


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 March 2011)

Well I hope the foal gets a permanant home. He needs to be gelded and wormed and deffinatly weaned. 
If hes given away for free theres no guarentee that whoever has him will keep him,he'll more than likely end up on a one way ticket,very sad.
If gelded,well handled,at least he has a chance for a good start in life. Not too many people want colts and this is why there are so many going for meat.


----------



## Holly Hocks (23 March 2011)

And if no-one takes it, she can always take it to Appleby fair and hammer it up and down the roads after half drowning it in the river.......


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 March 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			And if no-one takes it, she can always take it to Appleby fair and hammer it up and down the roads after half drowning it in the river.......
		
Click to expand...


I dont like that idea either. Poor thing didnt ask to be born.


----------



## TED2010 (23 March 2011)

Damnation said:



			Threads like this are what puts me off HHO.
The gang mentality.

I see no problem with what the OP is doing. Yes have him cut and then ask a price to say cover vets fees and mare covering.

At the end of the day if its not the colour she needs its her perrogative.

Yes I know there is alot of unnescisarry breeding in this country but at the end of the day its not our decision as to what the OP does.

You can supply and campaign the information but throwing it down peoples throats is different. This is but one foal of MANY bred in the UK every year.

What difference will it make to jump down this persons throat? Surely you would be better off targetting people who breed 10-15 foals a year not just one.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Damnation.  Think some of the comments are ridiculous.  Yes there are too many horses with poor breeding produced with the sole reason of making money in a flat market.  This colt was bred for a reason and the breeding was carefully considered, but it didn't turn out to be what the owner wanted.  The OP has posted this on the HH forum perhaps thinking that there are some decent horsey people on here who could give the colt a very good home and who may stay in touch to give progress reports! Not everyone would be prepared to pay much for an unhandled 8 month old colt but would be willing to give it a good chance in life if it wasn't going to cost them anything or much in the current climate.  I agree with having it cut but I think you could potentially encourage the same unscupulous type of people if you try and sell it for a few hundred quid as you would offering it free.  I would try and find a home with someone I knew or was at least known by people i trusted to be a genuine home and not a dealer pretending to be.

You all think this is so wrong but its fine to discriminate against gingers!!?


----------



## miss_bird (23 March 2011)

I can sort of understand she is moving the horse on because he is not what she wants.

My concern is that he is 10 months old, entire, unhandled, so obviously if unhandled that means, no jabs done, feet not done, not been wormed and not weaned.

If you really want the best for your foal please try and address some of the points above, and then maybe find him a good home


----------



## TED2010 (23 March 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			Well I hope the foal gets a permanant home. He needs to be gelded and wormed and deffinatly weaned. 
If hes given away for free theres no guarentee that whoever has him will keep him,he'll more than likely end up on a one way ticket,very sad.
If gelded,well handled,at least he has a chance for a good start in life. Not too many people want colts and this is why there are so many going for meat.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know he hasn't been wormed??


----------



## friesian80 (23 March 2011)

^^^^^^^



gypsy cob said:



			still on the mare and has not had any handling, i'm going to catch him on thursday afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Has not had any handling would in turn mean to me he has not been wormed or had any vaccinations.


----------



## mymare (23 March 2011)

TED2010 said:



			You all think this is so wrong but its fine to discriminate against gingers!!? 



Click to expand...

They were joking about the gingers....


----------



## TED2010 (23 March 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Due to the fact that he is still with his mother and unhandled, I would be suprised if he had been wormed.
		
Click to expand...

That is an assumption though, I wouldn't class worming as 'handling'


----------



## TED2010 (23 March 2011)

mymare said:



			They were joking about the gingers....
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they were joking but I know some 'gingers' who are fairly easily offended by these kind of comments and they really don't think they are funny. You may think that they should be able to take a bit of stick and laugh it off but believe it or not it actually does actually hurt some peoples feelings and is no more than bullying really.  I'm sure there will be some 'gingers' on here who will say they are not bothered by comments like this but I think it just encourages teasing and name calling.  My niece who is 8 years old is a beautiful little girl with red hair but has come home in tears because she has been teased at school because of the colour of her hair.  I'm sure with parents like my sister (who is also a red head) she won't let it get to her for long but imo it probably comes from the parents calling people 'gingers' and encouraging their children that there is something 'wrong' with being ginger or that it isn't desirable.  Is it really any different from any other form of bullying?  Sorry to go off on one and totally off thread!


----------



## Amaranta (23 March 2011)

ester said:



			I'm on the side of nothing wrong with deciding the foal is not for you, whatever the reason you wean it, handle it, geld it etc etc and then you sell it knowing that you have given it the best possible start at having a decent life.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, if you must breed, then at least give the foal a fighting chance of a good life by doing all of the above.

Giving away an unhandled, ungelded colt because it is not the colour you wanted is irresponsible, God only knows where the poor chap could end up, especially considering his breeding.

It is ironic that this post was made whilst we were all discussing the need for slaughterhouses due to overbreeding and the recession


----------



## friesian80 (23 March 2011)

Amaranta said:



			It is ironic that this post was made whilst we were all discussing the need for slaughterhouses due to overbreeding and the recession 

Click to expand...

Thats what I was thinking im jumping between the two threads constantly, which makes me wonder if this thread was started for a reaction???


----------



## Amaranta (23 March 2011)

TED2010 said:



			That is an assumption though, I wouldn't class worming as 'handling'
		
Click to expand...


OK he could have been wormed in his feed, but if he is unhandled and just left with his mum, he will never have had a headcollar on and his feet done, also his immunity from mum will have run out so he will never have been innoculated either.  His tetanus innoc should have been done at the very least!

OK the OP thought 'carefully' about his breeding, but it seems to me that because he was not the right colour, he has just been left in the field until now, this is not ensuring he has a good future.  I have no problem leaving him until now to be weaned, as long as the mare can cope, I do have a problem with not handling him or seeing to his basic needs, ie farrier, worming, gelding etc.

Offering him up for free to any stranger on an internet forum is not conducive to a good future either!

Geld him, worm him, innoculate him and wean him, then SELL him.  I assume he has been microchipped and passported?


----------



## Amaranta (23 March 2011)

friesian80 said:



			Thats what I was thinking im jumping between the two threads constantly, which makes me wonder if this thread was started for a reaction???
		
Click to expand...


Does make you wonder


----------



## Amaranta (23 March 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Lighten up for goodness sake. It was all tongue in cheek. Do you have a sense of humour?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a ginger, although I prefer the term redhead 

Not offended in the slightest, I agree lighten up!


----------



## friesian80 (24 March 2011)

I wonder if anyone from the forum has been to see the colt?  Or if he has been given a good home - OP?


----------



## daisybe33 (24 March 2011)

I offered but no response


----------



## HollyWoozle (24 March 2011)

I have seen a bay youngster which looked fairly unhandled near here (I am in Hatfield) but it's not with the mother so I guess can't be this one!


----------



## RSL (25 March 2011)

Fair enough, finding him a home, a good home.

Being unhandled doesn't bother me in the slightest, I take great pleasure in putting in the work into them.

But give the boy a chance, when you go into breeding for your "dream horse" (or whatever you wanted a coloured for)you are never guaranteed to get what you want, so a foal has been born, a mother spend best part of a year carrying him for what? nothing, for someone to say "hes the wrong color" he must go.

And the fact that you have only decided now? to find another home for him? but in all that time of owning him, you could have had him gelded (if hes got his balls) or handled him...but you haven't.

Now I understand that hes not what you hoped for but you should have known that, if you were that bothered you should have just brought your "dream horse", now there is yet another foal to add to the on going population, its getting worse by the minute, people need to get of their high horse and THINK before they do it.

One horse saved but another life lost, thats the way it goes.


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 March 2011)

I love gingers.  Great in bed.


----------



## FleabittenT (25 March 2011)

Kitsune said:



			I love gingers.  Great in bed. 

Click to expand...

Lol.

OP, I don't understand. Why not just put him up for sale?


----------



## Amaranta (25 March 2011)

Kitsune said:



			I love gingers.  Great in bed. 

Click to expand...

I am VERY good in bed, I don't snore, don't wiggle around too much and I don't nick all the duvet eiither


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 March 2011)

If hes not handled,hasnt had his feet picked up,never had a head collar on,someones got their work cut out whoever has him.Giving him away isnt a good idea in my eyes as anyone can say he'll have a home for life or good home,next thing you know its sold on and a dealer gets hold of him and then you know where he'll end up as meat. If I was her Id think twice about it.


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 March 2011)

I don't personally know what the issue is with gingers, I have had about 5 ginger boyfriends or lovers (I use THAT term very loosely) and they have always been above par in every way.
Hot headed, but thats really rather wonderful in itself 

Back to the point in hand.  I do too, feel a little bit like OP is being villifed for giving away this foal, when as a breeder, surely this happens all the time - but in most cases they get paid for not wanting the foal??

Maybe I'm missing a trick here!!


----------



## soph21 (25 March 2011)

TED2010 said:



			That is an assumption though, I wouldn't class worming as 'handling'
		
Click to expand...


My welsh cob yearling is pretty much un handled. He's fine once you have caught him but even then he's very timid. Not because he's been mis treated or anything. Just that his breeder isn't very well. He has been eating hard feed since the day he was weaned in August, and he has been wormed via hard feed! I wouldn't fancy getting a wormer down his gob lol! He'd take your face off with his front legs


----------



## soph21 (25 March 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			If hes not handled,hasnt had his feet picked up,never had a head collar on,someones got their work cut out whoever has him.Giving him away isnt a good idea in my eyes as anyone can say he'll have a home for life or good home,next thing you know its sold on and a dealer gets hold of him and then you know where he'll end up as meat. If I was her Id think twice about it.
		
Click to expand...


Would you believe that this yearling was a wild pain in the bum up until 3 weeks ago?






He was stabled all winter after being weaned, even though he saw people all day everyday he still hated being caught and touched. He was at the point that he would spin round to kick as soon as you walked in to the stable. Even when I had him gelded he had to have 3 lots of sedation!!! Now he's turned out with 5 quiet ponies he's happy as larry! I thought I was going to have my work cut out all summer but obviously not


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 March 2011)

I would have him if I had the time and space, nothing wrong with a freebie 

I hope you get a lovely home for him OP


----------



## feisty_filly (25 March 2011)

tabithakat64 said:



			Coloured trotters are more highly prized, the same as an unusual coloured traditional gypsy cob would be, it's what's known as fashion!

In my opinion selling a horse because it isn't the favoured colour for the sport you wish to compete in is no different than selling a show horse that didn't make the height or a dressage youngster because it's paces aren't flashy enough.

Good on the original poster for trying to find his colt a good home rather than selling to the meat man.

Many trotters make excellent riding horses. (My friend brought one as a project last year and sold on 6 months later to a top PC home for nearly 5K).

& is trotting a healthy 18 month old up and down the road any different from racing a TB of a similar age?
		
Click to expand...

just what i was going to say, some people on this forum are bullys that seem to all live in the perfict world!


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 March 2011)

Yep a trotter is trotted on tarmac, a tbh racehorse on grass or all weather.


----------



## happyhack (25 March 2011)

alligator40 said:



			and one is owned by a fly-by-night-shyster and the other has a pampered life
		
Click to expand...

not necessarily....I've seen trotters that have been treated nicer than some racehorses

good on the OP, totally agree with everything Tabithakat and MissBird say.


----------



## twisteddiamond (25 March 2011)

alligator40 said:



			and one is owned by a fly-by-night-shyster and the other has a pampered life
		
Click to expand...

FML comments like that really bug me and really makes me wonder if the poster has engaged their brain
i have a trotter who i bought as a 9 month old unhandled colt and i can garantee he is not hammered on tarmac and that i am not a fly by night shyster
he was only for sale as he wasnt coloured


----------



## Honey08 (25 March 2011)

happyhack said:



			not necessarily....I've seen trotters that have been treated nicer than some racehorses

good on the OP, totally agree with everything Tabithakat and MissBird say.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  How many threads on here are about buying ex racehorses for nothing?  There are racehorse rehabilitation charities that give race horses away!  Race horses generally have dreadful lives. Broken at two, fittened like crazy and milked for all that they can give, then flung out when they stop winning!  Theres a man up the road that keeps and races trotters.  They may not have the Ritz to live in, but they are kept fine, and stay with him all their lives.

I don't think there is anything different with breeding a foal and giving it away (to a good home) than selling it for a couple of hundred quid.  You still have no control over what happens to a foal once its left your hands whether you sold it or not.  Half of the people I know with mares have thought about breeding from them - half of them are not fit to breed from, but in the owner's eyes they are the cat's whiskers.  Horse and Hound is full of foals for sale.  I don't see why so many people are getting so outraged at the OP.


----------



## friesian80 (25 March 2011)

Honey08 said:



			I don't think there is anything different with breeding a foal and giving it away (to a good home) than selling it for a couple of hundred quid. 
* I think there are a few problems with this, first off the owner had a specific colour of foal in mind, if it was any other but coloured it was useless in her eyes.  For this reason she should not of bred she should have gone out and selected a foal to buy.
But since foal was born and the colour was wrong the foal has been left unhandled, ungelded not a great start in life for a 10 month old foal!  He is a prime example of what walks through the doors of the UK's abattiors.
If a foal is purchased for a price the buyer has invested into its future, if foal is just passed on for nothing the owner has not made a loss if said foal isnt cared for properly  *

 You still have no control over what happens to a foal once its left your hands whether you sold it or not.  

*Yes but a reputable breeder will handle the youngster making the job of bringing it on in its new home a hell of a lot easier. Giving it a fighting chance of survival. *

Half of the people I know with mares have thought about breeding from them - half of them are not fit to breed from, but in the owner's eyes they are the cat's whiskers.  Horse and Hound is full of foals for sale.  I don't see why so many people are getting so outraged at the OP.
		
Click to expand...

*On a for sale sight ppl cant comment on the internet asking questions and giving opinions.  OP chose to post her advert on a forum, of course she will be bombarded with ppl who are outraged at her irresponsibility, in todays current economical climate passing off an unhandled colt is not setting it up for sucess, a forum is the place to discuss such matters not to advertise a horse to a free home (which does make me suspicious that OP just started the thread for a reaction)  
Even if this is the case and there was never a colt free to a good home I wouldnt say our time has been wasted, gives ppl a chance to discuss such matters which is informative and hopefully makes others aware of what an irresponsible thing it is to do. *

I would like to add that im aware this doesnt happen to all foals/horses who are given away for free yes many end up with loving homes and may go on to do very well.  But id say these lucky horses are in the minority.



sharon1959 said:



			If hes not handled,hasnt had his feet picked up,never had a head collar on,someones got their work cut out whoever has him.Giving him away isnt a good idea in my eyes as anyone can say he'll have a home for life or good home,next thing you know its sold on and a dealer gets hold of him and then you know where he'll end up as meat. If I was her Id think twice about it.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ agree!!!


----------



## LaurenM (25 March 2011)

I find myself still bemused that those that see no wrong. As ive said previously, its not about the attitude of the OP that bugs me - its the general trend in people breeding more unwanted horses.


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 March 2011)

Lets face it, ANY horse born has the capacity to be unwanted.  So in order to never breed a potentially unwanted horse, you'd have to never breed.

IMO


----------



## friesian80 (26 March 2011)

Kitsune said:



			Lets face it, ANY horse born has the capacity to be unwanted.  So in order to never breed a potentially unwanted horse, you'd have to never breed.

IMO 

Click to expand...

How simple life can be


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 March 2011)

Never going to happen though is it!


----------



## friesian80 (26 March 2011)

Kitsune said:



			Never going to happen though is it!
		
Click to expand...

Money blinds common sense so no, never gonna happen!


----------



## mainpower (26 March 2011)

Kitsune said:



			I love gingers.  Great in bed. 

Click to expand...


----------

